# Drivers for Renaissance Mini



## Laballa1 (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm looking for the drivers for the Renaissance Mini Embroidery Machine. I want to use a new computer with my machine and need the drivers for my machine. 

Can anyone help?


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Hate to say it, but I doubt it. If I remember right the company who purchased them had offered a newer version to drive those machines, but think their offering is over now. They were wanting quite a bit of $ for it too so you may call them and see if you can bribe someone. 

FWIW, that's why I stayed away from Melco's and Renaissance machines because it's too easy to end up with a boat anchor that isn't supported anymore.


----------



## Laballa1 (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Yeah, I talked to them a while ago and they wanted me to purchase software that would do it for me at a little cost of 1500.00. I said no thank you. He was happy to sell me another machine. Again no thank you. 

The other day I found a CD I received when I purchased the machine. I'm going to see if I can install the machine on my new computer with that. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

The drivers for the mini don't work on anything over win xp I have bought 6 old computers that have win xp and I have 3 mini's and I love them. If you deside to sell it let me know.


----------



## Laballa1 (Jul 20, 2007)

I sure will.

Is it possible I could get a copy of the driver from you?


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Laballa1 said:


> I sure will.
> 
> Is it possible I could get a copy of the driver from you?


 Yes email me at [email protected] and I will email a copy.


----------



## Mrs G (Mar 14, 2008)

Laballa1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yeah, I talked to them a while ago and they wanted me to purchase software that would do it for me at a little cost of 1500.00.


Would you please forward the name of the new company to me? I cannot get my mini to work and I need help!

Thanks in advance,
Dian


----------



## Laballa1 (Jul 20, 2007)

The company that took over the Renaissance machines is SWF. You can try contacting their Support department. Just a little word of warning: they will first try to talk you into replacing your machine. Do what is best for you.


----------

